# Seeking advice on carbide lathe tools - What's the best starter set



## Sigung

Hey all, I'm getting ready to get some carbide bit and fabricate my own handles and shaft as the complete tools are very spendy, but the cutters themselves come in at about 16 to 18 bucks apiece, not very expensive at all. My question is, if you look at the line of cutters at Easy Wood Tools site, which 4 or 5 of them would be the best choice for a starter set that would get most things done. I won't need a parting tool as I already have one.

Any and all suggestions appreciated, thanks in advance for your time and consideration.


----------



## BillWhite

Go to Captain Eddie's site. He sells GOOD cutters very inexpensively. I use 'em.
Bill


----------



## doubleDD

Hey Jerry. My carbide set (4) that I made consists of a square, round, diamond and a radius. I had a couple different radius ones but found that the 4'' one was best for me. I buy from A-Z carbide or from e-bay.


----------



## BenDupre

I have the Rockler mini set. Bought it when they had it for $99. Right now it's $129. I also picked up the SR (slight radius or square radius) mini tool. I was daunted by what EWT charges for essentially a piece of bar stock handle and a screw. +1 for cap'n Eddie. Rockler charges $20 for a spare cutter. I hear Cap'n Eddie is much cheaper.

Anyhow the minis are just right size for my MIDI lathe. Plenty big enough for spindle and faceplate work on that scale. They make a smaller set for pen turning.

FWIW I still find it easier to roll a bead with a spindle gouge. I use the carbides a lot when i am bowl turning. The diamond detailer plunges right in when i am hollowing. The round cutter does well scraping the inside of bowls. I know you mentioned handle turning. The square cutter makes a good rougher and finishes convex beads well.


----------



## Sigung

> Go to Captain Eddie s site. He sells GOOD cutters very inexpensively. I use em.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Thanks Bill, I'm a little hesitant because he only sells packs of three, so that really bumps the price of entry up to about $100.00 or more, but I might just go ahead with it. Is he in the UK?


----------



## Sigung

> Hey Jerry. My carbide set (4) that I made consists of a square, round, diamond and a radius. I had a couple different radius ones but found that the 4 one was best for me. I buy from A-Z carbide or from e-bay.
> 
> - doubleDD


Thanks Dave, I'll check them out.


----------



## Sigung

> I have the Rockler mini set. Bought it when they had it for $99. Right now it s $129. I also picked up the SR (slight radius or square radius) mini tool. I was daunted by what EWT charges for essentially a piece of bar stock handle and a screw. +1 for cap n Eddie. Rockler charges $20 for a spare cutter. I hear Cap n Eddie is much cheaper.
> 
> Anyhow the minis are just right size for my MIDI lathe. Plenty big enough for spindle and faceplate work on that scale. They make a smaller set for pen turning.
> 
> FWIW I still find it easier to roll a bead with a spindle gouge. I use the carbides a lot when i am bowl turning. The diamond detailer plunges right in when i am hollowing. The round cutter does well scraping the inside of bowls. I know you mentioned handle turning. The square cutter makes a good rougher and finishes convex beads well.
> 
> - BenDupre


Very useful information Ben, I'm a rank novice at turning, and frankly I find it not a little scary, but the customers at the gallery have spoken, and turned items sell.


----------



## bbasiaga

I just completed my first turning projects in the last month or so. They were the handles for my home made carbide tools, and a stitch puller kit I got at Woodcraft.

I bought the 3 packs from Captain Eddy. He is in Louisiana I think. I have only 3 - the square which I use like a roughing gouge, a round which I use for fine tuning, and a diamond which I use for details.

I need a parting tool, and I think I am going to get the radius square. It would seem the radius square would be better for general dimensioning after roughing with the square square. The round has a very thin kerf, so while it works for this it is slow. The square can leave a bit of a ridge from the corner cutting in. So the radius square seems like it would be a useful tool in the middle of those two. The round excels at contouring and shaping, and the narrow diamond is necessary for detailed work.

Of course, this is advice from a guy who has done like 3 turnings, but it might be helpful to you, since you are in my same boat.

Brian


----------



## poospleasures

Hi Jerry,
You will like the carbide cutters. I do not spindle turn, I only do bowls and vases, segmented and solid wood. Have made about 200 of them with all kinds of tools. I have found as you get into turning a lot of pieces you will find the need for a lot of different tools. As far as the carbides I use Capt. Eddie,s radius square and two sizes of round, 1 is 16mm other is 8mm with my own bars and handles. Do not finish with any of them but use to get rid of thick walls and rough hollowing. Most bowls I wind up using 6 or 8 different style tools.


----------



## Sigung

> I just completed my first turning projects in the last month or so. They were the handles for my home made carbide tools, and a stitch puller kit I got at Woodcraft.
> 
> I bought the 3 packs from Captain Eddy. He is in Louisiana I think. I have only 3 - the square which I use like a roughing gouge, a round which I use for fine tuning, and a diamond which I use for details.
> 
> I need a parting tool, and I think I am going to get the radius square. It would seem the radius square would be better for general dimensioning after roughing with the square square. The round has a very thin kerf, so while it works for this it is slow. The square can leave a bit of a ridge from the corner cutting in. So the radius square seems like it would be a useful tool in the middle of those two. The round excels at contouring and shaping, and the narrow diamond is necessary for detailed work.
> 
> Of course, this is advice from a guy who has done like 3 turnings, but it might be helpful to you, since you are in my same boat.
> 
> Brian
> 
> - bbasiaga


Thanks for the input.. You know, you can part with a hacksaw or even a small backsaw


----------



## Sigung

> Hi Jerry,
> You will like the carbide cutters. I do not spindle turn, I only do bowls and vases, segmented and solid wood. Have made about 200 of them with all kinds of tools. I have found as you get into turning a lot of pieces you will find the need for a lot of different tools. As far as the carbides I use Capt. Eddie,s radius square and two sizes of round, 1 is 16mm other is 8mm with my own bars and handles. Do not finish with any of them but use to get rid of thick walls and rough hollowing. Most bowls I wind up using 6 or 8 different style tools.
> 
> - poospleasures


That about sums it up, I guess.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Next month Rikon is coming out with a set of carbides and they look awesome. Saw the set at a wood expo last weekend they are also very affordable. Check the out on Rikon's web site.


----------



## BenDupre

> Next month Rikon is coming out with a set of carbides and they look awesome. Saw the set at a wood expo last weekend they are also very affordable. Check the out on Rikon s web site.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Affordable would be a very good start!


----------



## Sigung

> Next month Rikon is coming out with a set of carbides and they look awesome. Saw the set at a wood expo last weekend they are also very affordable. Check the out on Rikon s web site.
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Thanks


----------



## Wildwood

This another place have to buy in packs of 5 or 10 depending upon cutters you need. Of course shipping not cheap. Thing have to remember about carbide cutters they do get dull and can touch them up with diamond card scrapper but eventually have to replace them.

http://www.carbidedepot.com/wood-turning.aspx

Big believer in conventional tools due to ease resharpening them.


----------



## Sigung

> This another place have to buy in packs of 5 or 10 depending upon cutters you need. Of course shipping not cheap. Thing have to remember about carbide cutters they do get dull and can touch them up with diamond card scrapper but eventually have to replace them.
> 
> http://www.carbidedepot.com/wood-turning.aspx
> 
> Big believer in conventional tools due to ease resharpening them.
> 
> - Wildwood


Really appreciate the link, I'm still on the fence because of the cost and the time and effort to make my own. I have a HF set that's HSS and I had a little "sharpening party" yesterday. It would cost me as much to buy carbide cutters as the whole HF set of tools cost, definitely something to think about. When I first bought the set and resharpened them for the first time, I didn't know nearly as much about sharpening as I do now. I've re-profiled the edges based on a more experienced turner's recommendations and am anticipating a better result today.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm curious if carbide is really the way to go for a newer turner.

Sharpening can require some investment in setting up, but the carbide tool shapes are quite a bit different than the HSS gouges and spindle gouges.


----------



## Wildwood

With carbide tool mostly scraping or hogging wood off unless use them in shear scraping mode. If turn a lot of exotic woos, bone, or stone carbide is a good way to go. Eventually will have to replace your cutters. Most people get by with just two cutters round or radius or almost square cutters. They do make other shapes too but up to you whether need them or not. Initial & replacement cost plus shipping if cannot buy cutter local only real draw back to me.

With conventional turning tools mostly cut but can also shear scrap with them too. Cutting leaves a better surface than scraping.

You don't need to buy an expensive sharpening system belt sanders and bench grinders work just fine. Whether starting out or been turning awhile recommend sharpening system to keep bevel angles consistent. Homemade or commercial sharpening system have very small learning curve.

Cutting versus scraping another discussion.


----------



## Sprung

I have friends who have been burned by Cap'n Eddie, so I will not buy from him - receiving damaged bars that he would not replace and orders taking much longer to receive than they should have.

I have purchased several tools from John here: https://www.ncwoodturningtools.com/shop Very good guy to deal with. Carries a wide variety of cutters. If you need a tool at a different length than he offers or need a custom tool made, certainly contact him and he'll be happy to accommodate. He's made one, maybe 2, of the bars I've purchased from him at a longer length per my request and I still had the tool in less than a week from contacting him! John offers handles for his tools as well, but I just turn my own.


----------



## Sigung

> I m curious if carbide is really the way to go for a newer turner.
> 
> Sharpening can require some investment in setting up, but the carbide tool shapes are quite a bit different than the HSS gouges and spindle gouges.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


So, I am beginning to come to the same conclusion. I'm set up well for sharpening, and I put a fresh ege on all my tools yesterday, and today I still managed to explode 3 pieces of stock…


----------



## Sigung

> With carbide tool mostly scraping or hogging wood off unless use them in shear scraping mode. If turn a lot of exotic woos, bone, or stone carbide is a good way to go. Eventually will have to replace your cutters. Most people get by with just two cutters round or radius or almost square cutters. They do make other shapes too but up to you whether need them or not. Initial & replacement cost plus shipping if cannot buy cutter local only real draw back to me.
> 
> With conventional turning tools mostly cut but can also shear scrap with them too. Cutting leaves a better surface than scraping.
> 
> You don't need to buy an expensive sharpening system belt sanders and bench grinders work just fine. Whether starting out or been turning awhile recommend sharpening system to keep bevel angles consistent. Homemade or commercial sharpening system have very small learning curve.
> 
> Cutting versus scraping another discussion.
> 
> - Wildwood


Thanks for the advice, I'm well set for sharpening, I have the Shopsmith lathe tool sharpening jig and a complete set of diamond stones and a strop.


----------



## Sigung

> I have friends who have been burned by Cap n Eddie, so I will not buy from him - receiving damaged bars that he would not replace and orders taking much longer to receive than they should have.
> 
> I have purchased several tools from John here: https://www.ncwoodturningtools.com/shop Very good guy to deal with. Carries a wide variety of cutters. If you need a tool at a different length than he offers or need a custom tool made, certainly contact him and he ll be happy to accommodate. He s made one, maybe 2, of the bars I ve purchased from him at a longer length per my request and I still had the tool in less than a week from contacting him! John offers handles for his tools as well, but I just turn my own.
> 
> - Sprung


Very good to know, thanks for saving me from a bad vendor! I checked out your link, he's got some *really* good prices! Thanks for that resource, much appreciated.


----------



## Sigung

Hey, wait a minute, I already have carbide tools ;-)


----------



## rad457

Just got back from a week at the lake, I picked up a set of the Easy wood carbides, nothing bad to say about them except perhaps a tad small. still have yet to use the diamond pointed one! I have a whole bunch of square carbide inserts c/w screws that would make great cutters on some homemade tools, pm me your address and I'll send a few by mail to ya. With my limited turning experience I like the carbides for rough shaping but still use HSS to finish.


----------



## Sigung

> Just got back from a week at the lake, I picked up a set of the Easy wood carbides, nothing bad to say about them except perhaps a tad small. still have yet to use the diamond pointed one! I have a whole bunch of square carbide inserts c/w screws that would make great cutters on some homemade tools, pm me your address and I ll send a few by mail to ya. With my limited turning experience I like the carbides for rough shaping but still use HSS to finish.
> 
> - Andre


Great Andre! Thanks very much, I'll PM you with that.


----------



## kelvancra

I just got my first carbide cutters a while back. I can see they'll be valuable, but I'll continue to build my HSS collection ten to one. After using both, HSS would still be my first choice.

For either the carbide or the HSS, the Delta 1" x 42" sander does an excellent job of quick sharpening.

Once the bar is made or bought, there are a lot blades from venders selling cutters, for my spiral jointer and metal working equipment, at a more reasonable price than what most want.


----------



## Sigung

> I just got my first carbide cutters a while back. I can see they ll be valuable, but I ll continue to build my HSS collection ten to one. After using both, HSS would still be my first choice.
> 
> For either the carbide or the HSS, the Delta 1" x 42" sander does an excellent job of quick sharpening.
> 
> Once the bard is made or bought, there are a lot blades from venders selling cutters, for my spiral jointer and metal working equipment, at a more reasonable price than what most want.
> 
> - Kelly


Thanks,...what's a bard?


----------



## kelvancra

A bard is a really complex thing that comes from low IQ fingers. Others call it a bar.

That aside, again, I think the carbides will make a great addition to your collection in certain applications.



> I just got my first carbide cutters a while back. I can see they ll be valuable, but I ll continue to build my HSS collection ten to one. After using both, HSS would still be my first choice.
> 
> For either the carbide or the HSS, the Delta 1" x 42" sander does an excellent job of quick sharpening.
> 
> Once the bard is made or bought, there are a lot blades from venders selling cutters, for my spiral jointer and metal working equipment, at a more reasonable price than what most want.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> Thanks,...what s a bard?
> 
> - Jerry


----------



## Sigung

> A bard is a really complex thing that comes from low IQ fingers. Others call it a bar.
> 
> That aside, again, I think the carbides will make a great addition to your collection in certain applications.
> 
> I just got my first carbide cutters a while back. I can see they ll be valuable, but I ll continue to build my HSS collection ten to one. After using both, HSS would still be my first choice.
> 
> For either the carbide or the HSS, the Delta 1" x 42" sander does an excellent job of quick sharpening.
> 
> Once the bard is made or bought, there are a lot blades from venders selling cutters, for my spiral jointer and metal working equipment, at a more reasonable price than what most want.
> 
> - Kelly
> 
> Thanks,...what s a bard?
> 
> - Jerry
> 
> - Kelly


Okay, I get it, thanks.


----------



## Bill7255

I started out with HF HSS 8 piece set. I have bought Sorby, Crown, tools. It seemed that carbide was to be the answer and I bought a few cutters and made handles. Advantage being you didn't need to sharpen. To me they only do a fair job. Carbide never gets sharper, however I can put an edge on HSS and it will be sharper than carbide. I did buy the easy wood detail tool and that tool has its uses. The only carbide tool I would buy today would be a Hunter tools. They are very expensive. I have also bought Thompson tools that are much better than HSS as far as holding an edge. My experience would be to start out with a HF or Benjamin's Best set learning how to sharpen and use those, and then with Thompson or D-Way tools. I really just don't like carbide scraper tools. I'd rather use a HSS scraper instead of carbide. If money is not a factor go with Hunter, Thompson and D-Way tools. However some just love their carbide tools.


----------



## Sigung

> I started out with HF HSS 8 piece set. I have bought Sorby, Crown, tools. It seemed that carbide was to be the answer and I bought a few cutters and made handles. Advantage being you didn t need to sharpen. To me they only do a fair job. Carbide never gets sharper, however I can put an edge on HSS and it will be sharper than carbide. I did buy the easy wood detail tool and that tool has its uses. The only carbide tool I would buy today would be a Hunter tools. They are very expensive. I have also bought Thompson tools that are much better than HSS as far as holding an edge. My experience would be to start out with a HF or Benjamin s Best set learning how to sharpen and use those, and then with Thompson or D-Way tools. I really just don t like carbide scraper tools. I d rather use a HSS scraper instead of carbide. If money is not a factor go with Hunter, Thompson and D-Way tools. However some just love their carbide tools.
> 
> - Bill7255


Thanks for the input


----------



## Gizmojo

That Rikon set looks interesting. Looking forward to see what the pricing will be on it. 
Right now I have a set of the mini Easy Wood Tools. I really like them but it would be nice to find someone that is using the same inserts that they use in metalworking. There's a lot of variety out there. Most aren't sharp enough for wood but I use some inserts for aluminum that are razor sharp. 
I've found that the carbide works best for roughing down and then finish with HSS. A lot less tear out.


----------



## rad457

> That Rikon set looks interesting. Looking forward to see what the pricing will be on it.
> Right now I have a set of the mini Easy Wood Tools. I really like them but it would be nice to find someone that is using the same inserts that they use in metalworking. There s a lot of variety out there. Most aren t sharp enough for wood but I use some inserts for aluminum that are razor sharp.
> I ve found that the carbide works best for roughing down and then finish with HSS. A lot less tear out.
> 
> - Gizmojo


I have found that you can use Diamond files to touch up your carbides.


----------



## Karda

Hi I am a beginer with not very good shop skill but I built my own carbide to for less than $25.oo it work fine. look around you can get good cutter for around 10.00


----------



## Sigung

> Hi I am a beginer with not very good shop skill but I built my own carbide to for less than $25.oo it work fine. look around you can get good cutter for around 10.00
> 
> - Karda


Thanks Karda.


----------



## OSU55

Im in the same camp with Bill R. I made my own tools and used some Capn Eddie cutters. Tried them with spindle turning and much preferred my HSS tools. As I learned how to really use a bowl gouge, the carbide was used less and less until I just quit using them. I much prefer HSS, even a Bens Best, to carbide, roughing or finishing. I also prefer HSS inserts vs carbide for hollowing. Once one learns sharpening and correct tool use, carbide feels pretty rough and dull, and leaves that type of finish (not that I dont have to sand after hss).


----------



## Sigung

> Im in the same camp with Bill R. I made my own tools and used some Capn Eddie cutters. Tried them with spindle turning and much preferred my HSS tools. As I learned how to really use a bowl gouge, the carbide was used less and less until I just quit using them. I much prefer HSS, even a Bens Best, to carbide, roughing or finishing. I also prefer HSS inserts vs carbide for hollowing. Once one learns sharpening and correct tool use, carbide feels pretty rough and dull, and leaves that type of finish (not that I dont have to sand after hss).
> 
> - OSU55


Thanks, I did wind up making my own, youncan see it here.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/339113


----------

